# The niche that is Ambience



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 26, 2013)

I know there are probably no other ambience fans on these forums but me, but if you do like ambient music, that is music without beat or special instruments, post your fave tracks here!
I have way too much time and I'd love to chill with some new music to me and discuss it with likeminded fellows

Here are a couple of my faves
[video=youtube;ICcK6Li5OfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICcK6Li5OfM&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&feature=mh_lolz[/video] 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvBG6no7AVg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SY94KemG0E


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 26, 2013)

I struggle to even call Ambient "music", or at the very best, a loose use of the term 'music'. Given listening to 5-10  minutes of that "song", it's what I attribute more to "noise", but not in a negative aspect, or "sound". Ambiance obviously has its uses, but I struggle to find a reason to have it played other than as background noise that could literally be anything else.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 26, 2013)

Ambient music is awesome for creating atmosphere's and moods and it works really well when you put it in songs, but I can't really listen to it by itself. It just sorta falls into the background.

I an appreciate the skill involved in making it though. You can't just throw together a few pads and call it ambient music.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't think I have any real ambient stuff, but this is something I listen to when I need background sounds. 

[video=youtube;zlN-ux1JzG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlN-ux1JzG0[/video]

Though, I do understand. I always remembered in Metroid Prime, there were certain spots that had no music, but these odd humming noises that were usually in the Phazon Mines or somewhere that had something about to happen. I'd sometimes just sit and do something else when I got to these places because it was so calming and peaceful.



Lastdirewolf said:


> I struggle to even call Ambient "music", or at the very best, a loose use of the term 'music'. Given listening to 5-10  minutes of that "song", it's what I attribute more to "noise", but not in a negative aspect, or "sound". Ambiance obviously has its uses, but I struggle to find a reason to have it played other than as background noise that could literally be anything else.



...
.....
That would usually be the point since that's really what ambiance means. Background noise.


----------



## aqxsl (Feb 26, 2013)

dude, i am addicted to ambient

your linked tracks are amazing btw (uggh, love dat Thomas Koner)



Lastdirewolf said:


> I struggle to even call Ambient "music", or at the very best, a loose use of the term 'music'. Given listening to 5-10  minutes of that "song", it's what I attribute more to "noise", but not in a negative aspect, or "sound". Ambiance obviously has its uses, but I struggle to find a reason to have it played other than as background noise that could literally be anything else.



i dunno man; what about ambient isn't music?

sure it's pretty low-key and atmospheric, but i find that this usually results in a more engaging listening experience than straightforward "music".  ambient creates like a "space" for my thoughts/mind to explore which leads to some pretty potent introspection

here's some stuff:
Keith Fullerton Whitman - Playthroughs: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jvKnNXVQko
Microstoria - _snd: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKfiRLsZbvE (my go to artist for programming sessions)
Deaf Center -Owl Splinters: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLoiI0PSv6k (every release from these guys is 10/10)


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 26, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I struggle to even call Ambient "music", or at the very best, a loose use of the term 'music'. Given listening to 5-10  minutes of that "song", it's what I attribute more to "noise", but not in a negative aspect, or "sound". Ambiance obviously has its uses, but I struggle to find a reason to have it played other than as background noise that could literally be anything else.



You aren't looking at it from an artistic/conceptual point of view.

Also, people that say music has to have melody to be music need to be shot.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> .....
> That would usually be the point since that's really what ambiance means. Background noise.



So then why refer to it as music if it means background noise :v


aqxsl said:


> i dunno man; what about ambient isn't music?
> 
> sure it's pretty low-key and atmospheric, but i find that this usually  results in a more engaging listening experience than straightforward  "music".  ambient creates like a "space" for my thoughts/mind to explore  which leads to some pretty potent introspection



People will apparently shoot me if I mention the M word that rhymes with felony, buuut I think music in its lowest forms at least requires a somewhat notable rhythm. Ambient sounds more like a endlessly flowing river than it does a babbling brook, which is exactly its intention, but like said by XoPachi, it's background _noise_.

I find it hard to engage in something that literally lacks anything to engage with (e.g. a rhythm). I'm a fan of bands like Graveworm, Dark Tranquility, and the like that actively create an ambient moment admist their heavy music, it really does add to the overall sound of the album.



Saliva said:


> You aren't looking at it from an artistic/conceptual point of view.
> 
> Also, people that say music has to have melody to be music need to be shot.


You're right, I'm looking at it from a semantic and linguistic point of view that requires things to meet certain base expectations. 

I can call a blank canvas "art", woop-de-doo, what do I win?


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 26, 2013)

Sarcastic I love ambient and chillout music. I'm not arguing the semantics of calling it music. It's music to my ears. 

I like a little something to my ambiance if you know what I mean. I guess purists wouldn't call it ambient :/ It's still very mellow and meditative. Maybe you'll like it?

[video=youtube;4VBU4vqk8jA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VBU4vqk8jA[/video]
Excepter - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3woqq73gJTo
and Grouper - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC8BHK6pti8

Now that I think on it I guess I don't listen to 'ambient' ambient music. It's really just slow ass weird music.


----------



## aqxsl (Feb 26, 2013)

@benignBiotic
you'de have to be an elitist of the cuntiest degree to say Tim Hecker isn't ambient.  I would actually blame this man for initiating my ambient/noise obsession, Radio Amor hooked me and now I own everything Tim Hecker (not to brag...but on vinyl).  Have a favorite album, benign?

(also, that Excepter video is amazing)

and,
i think your looking at this too narrowly lastdirewolf

imo, music is about the subjective interpretation of sound and the emotional response that results; so you're blank canvas analogy pretty much sums up why ambient music is interesting

the ambiguity of the canvas is intentional and is meant to be filled in by the listener's subjective interpretations

ambient provides the space and you engage with the music by engaging with yourself; and because of this it can be really emotionally powerful

parallel to ambient, do you think minimalist art has any merit?  what is the point of it?


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 26, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I can call a blank canvas "art", woop-de-doo, what do I win?



The musical equivalent of a blank canvas would be lowercase or even silence itself, technically. Ambient is more like this.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 27, 2013)

I can't really mention any ambient here other than what's already been posted plenty of times before (Tim Hecker, Vladislav Delay, Lustmord, etc.), since Saliva and aqxsl are pretty much the people who got me into ambient. Sadly, I don't listen to it very often, but I thoroughly enjoy what I've heard. 

I find that it's great for when I want a change from faster paced, 'busy' music. 

It gives me the chance to finally be nothing.


Oh, and I while I usually look at music in terms of aqxsl's definition, I can understand other people's points of view as well.
I did a little satire piece regarding 'ultra-post-ambient-modern-avant-garde' music.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 27, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I did a little satire piece regarding 'ultra-post-ambient-modern-avant-garde' music.


15/10 would listen again. 

My favorite Tim Hecker album is Ravedeath or Harmony in Ultraviolet.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 27, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Sarcastic I love ambient and chillout music.  I'm not arguing the semantics of calling it music. It's music to my  ears.
> 
> I like a little something to my ambiance if you know what I mean. I  guess purists wouldn't call it ambient :/ It's still very mellow and  meditative. Maybe you'll like it?


This is gold. I love this! Exactly what I was after. Thanks for sharing it, this, finds its way to my chill playlist easily. 
I will definitely listen to more stuff from Tim Hecker. Too good to pass.



Lastdirewolf said:


> I struggle to even call Ambient "music", or at the very best, a loose use of the term 'music'. Given listening to 5-10  minutes of that "song", it's what I attribute more to "noise", but not in a negative aspect, or "sound". Ambiance obviously has its uses, but I struggle to find a reason to have it played other than as background noise that could literally be anything else.


Well, ambient is supposed to calm you down and not bombard you with complex melodies and technical singing. It is something that doesn't take much effort to listen to.
As for the canvas discussion, I would say there is no picture for it. You can't paint a feeling a song incites within you.



aqxsl said:


> dude, i am addicted to ambient
> 
> your linked tracks are amazing btw (uggh, love dat Thomas Koner)
> here's some stuff:
> ...


Excellent tracks, my friend. Will definitely play more than enough.
Especially the Playthroughs and Owl Splinters. That piano gives the song so much depth.


Demensa said:


> I find that it's great for when I want a change from faster paced, 'busy' music.
> I did a little satire piece regarding 'ultra-post-ambient-modern-avant-garde' music.


11/5 and a cake to celebrate. Love that album cover.

Everything posted here sounds excellent! Let's keep this thread alive for all of us.
Surprisingly enough, Renard has made another good track next to "Whatever pleases the steel". https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOwnK03DMPY 
Another beautiful track from Thomas KÃ¶ner https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCavkcOfhxo
A track I am listening to right now. Quite good so far https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppMEQRfP6yE
Then a track I haven't listened to wholly, as it is 7h long and meant to be played while you sleep. Very slow and chill https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ld5uEuA0Fg


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 27, 2013)

I've listened to some music that could qualify as 'ambience'
[video=youtube;jszxV3joWTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jszxV3joWTU[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Well, ambient is supposed to calm you down and not bombard you with complex melodies and technical singing. It is something that doesn't take much effort to listen to.
> As for the canvas discussion, I would say there is no picture for it. You can't paint a feeling a song incites within you.



Ambient isn't even close to complex or technical (I'd also say it has no melody to speak of), and doesn't require effort to listen to, because it's background noise >_> the idea is that you pretty much don't notice it consciously. 

You can't paint a feeling necessarily, but the canvas idea is pretty spot on. You wouldn't notice a blank canvas normally, it's neither complex or technical, requires no effort, and excites about as much feeling as ambient does :v


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You can't paint a feeling a song incites within you.



What is expressionism, Alex?



Lastdirewolf said:


> You wouldn't notice a blank canvas normally, it's neither complex or technical, requires no effort, and excites about as much feeling as ambient does :v



You are now my least favorite person.
Just kidding.
But seriously.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 27, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> *Ambient isn't even close to complex or technical *(I'd also say it has no melody to speak of), *and doesn't require effort to listen to*, because it's background noise >_> the idea is that you pretty much don't notice it consciously.


Well, isn't that pretty much what I said? Being a background mood inducer, relaxing genre does not diminish its value as music. Maybe you've yet to learn to understand and appreciate the little differences and variations.
Besides, there is nobody forcing you to listen to this, so why try to wreck the genre here?



Lastdirewolf said:


> You can't paint a feeling necessarily, but the canvas idea is pretty spot on. You wouldn't notice a blank canvas normally, it's neither complex or technical, requires no effort, and excites about as much feeling as ambient does :v


I have this feeling your :v is there to hide your real opinion. For the record, exciting you is not ambient's purpose. It is meant to calm and soothe you and get you in contact with your mind.





Saliva said:


> What is expressionism, Alex?


I  take my words back. I would say this describes ambient music pretty well   http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/114/1/3/Ambient_Blue_by_NaturalChemical.png


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Well, isn't that pretty much what I said? Being a background mood inducer, relaxing genre does not diminish its value as music. Maybe you've yet to learn to understand and appreciate the little differences and variations. Besides, there is nobody forcing you to listen to this, so why try to wreck the genre here?   I have this feeling your :v is there to hide your real opinion. For the record, exciting you is not ambient's purpose. It is meant to calm and soothe you and get you in contact with your mind.



 That's the catch I've been emphasizing - It's not music, so there's nothing to diminish, because ambient itself is diminished already. You're equating background _noise_ with _music_, which is what I'm specifically positing against. 

I already know how to appreciate and understand little differences and variation, I've been a brass, wind, and percussion player for a decade now. 

And my reference to "excite" is meant sarcastically, given the context.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 27, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That's the catch I've been emphasizing - It's not music, so there's nothing to diminish, because ambient itself is diminished already. You're equating background _noise_ with _music_, which is what I'm specifically positing against.
> 
> I already know how to appreciate and understand little differences and variation, I've been a brass, wind, and percussion player for a decade now.


The thing is, it is not noise. It is set of highs and lows made intentionally so that by my, and many others' books is music.
And that is not the variation I mean. The small difference in pitch, the way it's smoothed or brought up. The sounds that break the background. They make ambient. It is not some white noise or noise of any colour and there seldom are any clear notes.
The lack of notes does not mean it's not music. Think of drummers. Like, those jungle drummers. They have no notes to play with, all they make is rhytmic bams and bims and boms. It is still music. Ambient instruments, usually computer is the same thing.
It is just slow, mellow and carefully thought out.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 27, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You're equating background _noise_ with _music_



Noise is noise.

Have you even listened to ambient before? It's not just fucking humming drones randomly slapped together.

[video=youtube;lviuoQArt0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lviuoQArt0g[/video]

How is this not music? What differentiates this from music?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The thing is, it is not noise. It is set of highs and lows made intentionally so that by my, and many others' books is music.
> And that is not the variation I mean. The small difference in pitch, the way it's smoothed or brought up. The sounds that break the background. They make ambient. It is not some white noise or noise of any colour and there seldom are any clear notes.
> The lack of notes does not mean it's not music. Think of drummers. Like, those jungle drummers. They have no notes to play with, all they make is rhytmic bams and bims and boms. It is still music. Ambient instruments, usually computer is the same thing.
> It is just slow, mellow and carefully thought out.



Highs and lows are a part of any sound, but what makes it _music_ is pitch and rhythm, which the ambient here mostly lacks. 

If you're talking about cresendo and de-, then yeah, that's a part of both music and sound alike, it's just more emphasized in music. 

The 'clear notes' concept is on a basic level, what defines it between music and noise as well. I should mention that I'm holding "sound" and "noise" on par with one another in this case, if that wasn't notable already.

All those rhythmic bams, bims, and boms _are _notes, and they are using rhythm, which is distinctly lacking in ambient.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 27, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Noise is noise.
> 
> Have you even listened to ambient before? It's not just fucking humming drones randomly slapped together.
> 
> ...



Just to make sure I'm not going full retard in my post on this thread, would this be considered ambient?

[yt]OHbFEOVV6Xw[/yt]

I don't search for ambient artists or dabble around on youtube looking for stuff in the genre, but I love listening to the background "noise" from horror games.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2013)

Closest thing I have is some game soundtracks.

[yt]OY0jZxb9FGo[/yt]

I loved all the tracks for Shadow of Chernobyl, but this one probably fits the thread best. 

[yt]CY1kSNn0qI0[/yt]

I prefer track 3, but again this one is probably better for this thread.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 27, 2013)

Okay now I'm SURE this counts
[video=youtube;Obukg_6thhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obukg_6thhE[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Just to make sure I'm not going full retard in my post on this thread, would this be considered ambient?
> 
> [yt]OHbFEOVV6Xw[/yt]
> 
> I don't search for ambient artists or dabble around on youtube looking for stuff in the genre, but I love listening to the background "noise" from horror games.


Yes, this is ambient. Fret not, you are no retard.



LizardKing said:


> Closest thing I have is some game soundtracks.
> 
> [yt]OY0jZxb9FGo[/yt]
> 
> ...


Games often have some pretty decent ambient tracks in them. Sadly they tend to be quite short :c



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Okay now I'm SURE this counts
> [video=youtube;Obukg_6thhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obukg_6thhE[/video]


Ehh, I wouldn't say this is ambient. Chill, but not ambient. The first Tangerine Dream you posted is ambience though, and quite good at that.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 28, 2013)

Word Sarcastic, the Silent Hill Soundtracks are all excellent. Moody, atmospheric, creepy.

I've also been digging this guy recently. Weird video, but the song is so excellent.

[video=youtube;hiwi7d0f91Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiwi7d0f91Y[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 28, 2013)

I enjoy ambient stuff like Boards of Canada, Aphex Twin's quieter moments, what I've heard of Brian Eno's ambient, stuff like that


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 28, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Highs and lows are a part of any sound, but what makes it _music_ is pitch and rhythm, which the ambient here mostly lacks.
> 
> If you're talking about cresendo and de-, then yeah, that's a part of both music and sound alike, it's just more emphasized in music.
> 
> ...



You argue...over such small things. ;-;


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You argue...over such small things. ;-;



When your brain doesn't shut up, you start to run out of "large" things to think about, and when opportunity arises, then yay.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 1, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> When your brain doesn't shut up, you start to run out of "large" things to think about, and when opportunity arises, then yay.



...I see. Would you like my math homework then? I think that should be large enough. o-o


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 1, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> When your brain doesn't shut up, you start to run out of "large" things to think about, and when opportunity arises, then yay.



Fucking this.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...I see. Would you like my math homework then? I think that should be large enough. o-o



I can muster Algebra 1 if I sat there long enough, need some Algebra 1 help ?


----------



## aqxsl (Mar 6, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> When your brain doesn't shut up, you start to run out of "large" things to think about, and when opportunity arises, then yay.



ugh, okay, so you're trolling

to the ambient at hand, here's some stuff I've been listening to while navigating through the fucking perpetual blizzards in my city

Irezumi - Endurance: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arGggqNtdqk 
Machinefabriek - Dauw: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmiGa1mfcZM (this track makes me so sad)
Shuttle358 - Frame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLdKgdGSUmw


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 6, 2013)

aqxsl said:


> ugh, okay, so you're trolling



That was actually a genuine comment, so I must be doing something right (or wrong o_o)


----------



## aqxsl (Mar 6, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That was actually a genuine comment, so I must be doing something right (or wrong o_o)



if you're saying your brain can't handle the bigger picture because it won't shut up about little things, then that's legit

but this post makes it sound like you're saying that your brain is so smart, that you are fully aware of the concept and are above it


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 6, 2013)

aqxsl said:


> if you're saying your brain can't handle the bigger picture because it won't shut up about little things, then that's legit
> 
> but this post makes it sound like you're saying that your brain is so smart, that you are fully aware of the concept and are above it



I dunno how you misconstrued something that was pretty much laid out. 

- Someone complained that I was arguing "small things"
- Replied that that I've argued the "big things", and implied I'm now onto "small things", especially when opportunity arises.
- ??? Math ???

So yeah, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## aqxsl (Mar 6, 2013)

wow, i guess was unaware that you we're arguing the "big picture" earlier

your "argument" suggests you haven't considered the idea of music beyond anything but semantics


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 6, 2013)

aqxsl said:


> wow, i guess was unaware that you we're arguing the "big picture" earlier
> 
> your "argument" suggests you haven't considered the idea of music beyond anything but semantics



uhh, are you trolling me now? I laid out everything in very basic terms, and you still don't get it?

Yikes.

Sorry man.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 6, 2013)

Zip it, you two. 

OT: aqxsl, nice tracks. Digging the Irezumi one


----------



## chagen (Mar 13, 2013)

for dark ambient theres lull,atrium carceri,*llustmord,raison d'etre.*


----------



## toddf-alt (Mar 19, 2013)

Does New Age music count?
Dean Evenson- Desert Moon
If so, I'm totally into Ambiance.
Incidentally, does anyone know of any other desert ambiance tracks?


----------

